

Hacking means typing long lists of instructions into your computer. - crikli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmbrFFP7bXU
1980's expose of the how hackers live.  And by "how hackers live" I mean all of the silly stereotypes.<p>Also, sick background riff.  Those wacky hackers!<p>(My apologies if this is a repost; it almost has to be but I couldn't find anything.)
======
solarmist
Hahaha. Wow, that's hilarious.

~~~
crikli
Ain't it though? They're referencing the stereotypical programmer behavior
with such breathless wonder.

Of course it probably wasn't stereotypical back then, but I was an 8 year old
hacker who worshipped Steve Jobs when that was filmed so...

